# obscur classical composer interresting before hildegard von bingen are there any?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

All i have is herman der cripple and he is not that good, iseek more obscur ars antiqua classical composer freshly discovered if there are any?

:tiphat:


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

There are quite a few:
Odo of Arezzo (fl late 10th century)
Adémar de Chabannes (c 989-1034)
Guido Aretinus (c 991-c 1033)
Hermann of Reichenau (1013-1054)
Peter Abelard (1079-1142)


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you very mutch Delicious Manager, your very kind, take care


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I came across this one recently, it has some pretty interesting music.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you mister chesapeake bay, but i knew about this one and i have it in my collection this is an awesome released for sure, have a nice day buddy


----------

